# When should i flip switch to flower



## Lougie (Jul 22, 2013)

Link to my grow journal in signature.  

I have 31 inches of grow space for plant height.  3  plants in dwc hydro buckets.  Tent is small, so hoping to max my yield for the 3.  My girls are AK48, 22 days old and are close to a foot tall.

Not sure when I should start 12/12...

thanks for the tips!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 23, 2013)

If you want to max your yield and you have limited head space, you may want to check out some advanced training techniques--lst, scrog, supercropping, fim, etc.

How big is your tent?  What are you using for lighting?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 23, 2013)

if ya dont know how much they stretch...be sure leave yourself 2 times the size.....so if your hieght is 31"...plants should go in 12/12  at 16"...if ya know the stretch  than addjust by that

:48:


----------



## Lougie (Jul 23, 2013)

Here is a picture for reference...

lighting is MH400 watt, HPS 400 watt flower

tent is 2' x 3' x 5'3".  6sq ft floor space.


2x stretch is what another AK48 grower told me..  This is my first time though, so I'm just not experienced


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 23, 2013)

I would top them and let them go for another 2 weeks and if they show still vigorous growth, then FIM them when the growth gets taking off again, then flip them at 5weeks.


----------



## akhockey (Jul 25, 2013)

Either tie them downorthrow a scrogscreen in thereIf you have thatshort of space. keep pokingthge shoots under the screen after you flip for 2-3 weeks and youllbe blessed witha plethora of colas.


----------

